# ceiling material



## melret (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm building my room from the very beginning. I have 8ft ceilings and I'm not sure what to put on the ceiling for the best for sound. I have put the insulation in and I'm ready to put the ceiling up, do I use drywall, wood planking, carpet... help!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Drywall is good, if you want to really eliminate sound from traveling up to the next floor above (if there is one) you can buy quiet channel that the drywall screws to.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed. Drywall is the best bang for the buck in isolation and easy to work with. 2 layers if you want better isolation.

Bryan


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Drywall is pretty much what most people use. To make it more effective, you can install it using hat channel or other isolation methods which will decouple it from the structure. You can also (and/or) do a double layer of drywall using green glue in between, which is also common and effective.


----------



## melret (Jun 11, 2013)

My concern is with the sound. My room is in another building so I don't have to worry about sound leaking out. I just want the best sound I can get. The wood planking would look really nice, I just didn't want it to mess with the sound quality.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Then it sounds like you would be more interested in room treatments, as opposed to isolation and sound proofing. There are a few people here who can probably give you more details, but I'll start you off with some general reading. Do some google searches for:

- room treatments
- bass traps
- acoustic panels
(easy ones to start with, and to DIY)

- hemholtz resonators
- quadratic residue diffusers
- binary amplitude diffusers
(more complicated and specific, but can contribute a lot to fine tuned rooms)

Forgot to add that you will probably want to also look into something like Room EQ Wizard (REW) which will be able to tell you a lot about the sound in your room, and what you need to do to improve it. This stuff gets complicated, but the more detailed you get, the better your sound will be, so hang in there. You might also want to check out the *Master Handbook of Acoustics* for some solid theory and understanding.


----------



## melret (Jun 11, 2013)

Great stuff, I really want to take my time and do it right the first time. I'm new at this and I'm willing to learn.

Thanks a million.


----------

